
Warner Music Group's Losses Shrink, Digital Continues to Drive Bottom Line - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/7461037/warner-music-group-posts-improved-quarterly-results-revenue-up-14
======
6stringmerc
> _Digital recorded revenues grew 21.3 percent and made up 47 percent of
> overall revenue. While Warner doesn’t break out download and streaming
> numbers, Billboard estimates that streaming totaled roughly $230 million and
> downloads produced about $115 million during the quarter._

Very interesting to see how the tides are turning regarding revenue.

